# Hard Graft



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Yo, my names Robert. 19 years old and weigh 90kg 5'11. I'm a powerlifter and compete in the gpc.

From manchester and train at osg.

I'm the gpc british champion teen 90kg and the gpc world champion 90kg teen

Current pb's are:

Squat - 242.5kg (belt and wraps)

Bench - 160kg

Deadlift - 235kg

my youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/93hopkinsonr?feature=mhee SUBSCRIBE!

anything you wanna know just ask


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bump for ya. will get some of the people from my log to have a look in too.

@Raptor @GreedyBen @Galaxy @Matt 1 @DutchTony @biglbs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

93hopkinsonr said:


> Yo, my names Robert. 19 years old and weigh 90kg 5'11. I'm a powerlifter and compete in the gpc.
> 
> From manchester and train at osg.
> 
> ...


Welcome mate,,,,


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@ewen should be in here for sure!

Welcome young man.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to UKM hopkinson, very impressive lifts for your age! That's phenomenal


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome ..good lifts fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to ukm


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome big lifts for a young mate probably put all of us to shame lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome mate, some fcuking lifting :thumb:


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks everyone, still trying to get the hang of this site haha it's tricky and im **** with technology lol

anyway..

Training 13/12/12

Bench Press

- had a real bad pain in my back and **** today from deadlifts last night so I couldn't arch and keep my back tight which hindered the session a bit.

Bar x few

60kg x 8

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

140kg x 4

140kg x 5 (rep pb)

100kg x 10

60kg x 15


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome young buck...serious lifting there, respect man!!


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Welcome young buck...serious lifting there, respect man!!


thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Serious weights there man, subscribed to your channel!


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Rod82 said:


> Serious weights there man, subscribed to your channel!


thanks dude appreciate it


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Get more videos up on d channel! Good inspiration for us little guys!


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Rod82 said:


> Get more videos up on d channel! Good inspiration for us little guys!


i'll get some more on next week pal. i'll get some working sets on too, i've only got singles really lol

have you got a training journal on here?


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Me? No. Only training 18 months! Still soaking up all the advice. Love the powerlifting aspect tho! Base my training on d heavy compounds.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome mate, whens your next comp? be good to see how you prep for it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright pal .

Osg is bolton isn't it ?

Good lifts matey I take it your squat is suited and deadlift isn't ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> Alright pal .
> 
> Osg is bolton isn't it ?
> 
> Good lifts matey I take it your squat is suited and deadlift isn't ?


Its olympic gym in Ashton @ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> Its olympic gym in Ashton @ewen


ah yeah course its mark cleggs gym .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

not another bloody manc. 

welcome


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

chilli said:


> not another bloody manc.
> 
> welcome


Negged :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Alright pal .
> 
> Osg is bolton isn't it ?
> 
> Good lifts matey I take it your squat is suited and deadlift isn't ?


no his squat is in wraps hes just a great squatter lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Puts me to shame anyway.

Good lifting pal, keep up the hard work as you're clearly doing something right.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome, great lifts there! welcome


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

cheers guys,

Osg is in Ashton in Manchester and yes its mark cleggs gym 

No my squat isnt in a suit, just wraps and a belt

My next comp is in February. It's just the British qualifier, I don't need to do it (as i get automatic entry for defending my title) but i love competing and am going to do it for the crack


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/12/12

Squat

Bar x few

60kg x 8

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

Belt on

220kg x 2 (rep pb)

Wraps on

240kg x 1





 video of 240 squat


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

i did post this last night but it seems to have gone :s

Training 14/12/12

Squat

Bar x few

60kg x 8

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

Belt on

220kg x 2 (rep pb)

Wraps on

240kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

video of my 240kg squat


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome mate...... Great lifts!!


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Simon01 said:


> Welcome mate...... Great lifts!!


cheers dude


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/12/12

Been ill all weekend and lost a few kg and feel really weak so expected to be very weak today

Bench Press

Bar x few

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

160kg x 1 - really unexpected

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

120kg x 9

100kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

some reps from tonight


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/12/12

Squat

Still feel like **** and felt really weak today and everything felt heavy

Bar x few

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

140kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

Belt on

220kg x 1 - hard as ****

230kg x 1 even harder as ****erererer

180kg x 6

Can only think if I can manage these weights ill I'm surely going to pb when 100% again........


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/12/12

Deadlift

Bar x few

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 1

120kg x 3

120kg x 1

170kg x 1

Belt on

220kg x 1 - quick

240kg x fail at knees

240kg x fail at knees again

Very quick to knees but then nothing haha

14" dead

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

18" dead

240kg x 1

270kg x fail - moved it a tiny bit lol


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/12/12

Bench Press

Bar x few

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1 - best 160 so far

150kg x 2 f3

140kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/12/12

Squat

Ultra raw (not even knee sleeves)

Bar x few

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

140kg x 2

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

210kg x 1 (raw pb)

Belt, sleeves on

230kg x 1

220kg x 3 (rep pb) - will upload video at some point


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

welcome mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

get a load of upper back work done son. and dunno how u do ur wamrups but make them explosive as **** on deads lol


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/6/16

Bicep preacher curl

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

93hopkinsonr said:


> Training 16/6/16
> 
> Bicep preacher curl
> 
> ...


 Looks like your training has taken a dramatic change in four years!


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/6/16

Dumbbell press

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Dips

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Looks like your training has taken a dramatic change in four years!





93hopkinsonr said:


> Training 16/6/16
> 
> Bicep preacher curl
> 
> ...


 Vid or no 14kg preacher curl


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

TITO said:


> Vid or no 14kg preacher curl


 LOL

When I saw this I thought it was random as f**k? :confused1:

More than likely just him trolling his old account. lol


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/6/16

Squat

Bar x 10

Bar x 5

Bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1 - paused

175kg x 5

175kg x 5

175kg x 5

Belt on

175kg x 5

175kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/6/16

bench press

bar x 10

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 10

strict press

Bar x 10

55kg x 5

60kg x 3

65kg x 2

dumbbell press

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

dips

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/6/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 3

145kg x 3

straps on

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

belt on

190kg x 5

conventional

190kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/6/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

belt on

90kg x 5

dumbbell preacher curl

16kg x 5

16kg x 5

16kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/6/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 2 - paused (60% comp pb)

100kg x 2 - paused

100kg x 2 - paused

strict press

bar x 10

55kg x 5

60kg x 3

65kg x 2

dumbbell press

16kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

dips

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

facepulls

rotator cuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/6/16

conventional deadlift

just a feeler as I've not gone heavy with conventional for over a year

bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 2

straps on

180kg x 1

205kg x 1

belt on

225kg x 1

245kg x 1 - more in the tank


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/6/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

belt on

180kg x 5 - paused

belt off

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

belt on

180kg x 5

180kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/6/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 10

strict press

bar x 10

57.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 3

67.5kg x 2

dumbbell press

20kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

dips

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

face pulls

rotator cuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/6/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

straps on

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

belt on

195kg x 5

conventional deadlift

225kg x 1

250kg x 1 (equal pb conventional)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/6/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

belt on

95kg x 5

dumbbell preacher curl

16kg x 8

16kg x 8

16kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2 - paused (roughly 70% comp max)

120kg x 2 - paused

120kg x 2 - paused

strict press

bar x 10

57.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 3

67.5kg x 2

dumbbell press

22.5kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

dips

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/7/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

185kg x 2 - wanted 5. Not strong enough today

belt on

185kg x 5

185kg x 5

185kg x 5

185kg x 5

185kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 10

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 3

70kg x 2

dumbbell press

27.5kg x 8

40kg x 20

20kg x 10

dips

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

face pulls

shoulder raises


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/7/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

belt on

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

conventional deads

235kg x 1

255kg x 1 (pb)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/7/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

dumbbell preacher curl

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

18kg x 3

dumbbell row

30kg x 5

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

reverse bench

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

lat pull down

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1 - paused

135kg x 2 - paused (roughly 80% comp pb)

135kg x 2 - paused

135kg x 2 - paused

slingshot on

152.5kg x 1 - paused

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 3

70kg x 2

dumbbell press

42.5kg x 20

42.5kg x 10

dips

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

delt raises

face pulls

notes

could feel felt a tiny bit on the bench. Not as bad as last cycle but not 100%


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/7/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

reverse bench

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

lat pull down

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

dips

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

dumbbell preacher curls

16kg x 10

18kg x 4

18kg x 4

shoulder raises


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/7/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

190kg x 10 (pb10)

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

190kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5 - shoulder niggling

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 10

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 1

62.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 3

72.5kg x 2

dumbbell press

44kg x 5

44kg x 5 - these really hurt shoulder

dips

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

notes

shoulder manageable but not ideal. Slightly painful but less so when reps were done slowly


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/7/16

sumo deadlift

bar 2x10

70kg x 10

70kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 3

170kg x 1

straps on

205kg x 5

205kg x 5

205kg x 5

205kg x 5

belt on

205kg x 10

dumbbell row

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/7/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 2

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 2

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

belt on

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

dumbbell preacher curl

16kg x 10

18kg x 5

18kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2 - paused

140kg x 1 - paused

152.5kg x 2 - paused (90% comp pb) some shoulder discomfort on second rep

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

62.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 3

72.5kg x 2

dumbbell press

45kg x 6

45kg x 10

dips

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 10

face pulls

shoulder raises


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/7/16

dumbbell row

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 5

reverse bench

30kg x 10

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

lat pull down

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

dumbbell preacher curl

18kg x 6

18kg x 6

18kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/7/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

195kg x 5 - paused (paused pb5)

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

105kg x 10

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 10

slingshot on

125kg x 1

145kg x 1

160kg x 1

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

65kg x 5

70kg x 3

75kg x 2

dumbbell press

45kg x 12

dips

bw x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

shoulder raises


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/7/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

210kg x 5

belt on

240kg x 1

260kg x 1

280kg x 1 (pb)

210kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/7/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 1 - paused

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

belt on

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

dumbbell preacher curl

18kg x 7

18kg x 7

18kg x 7

dumbbell row

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

reverse bench

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/7/16

bench press

bar 3 x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1 - paused

152.5kg x 1 - paused

152.5kg x 1 f2 - paused

slingshot on

152.5kg x 3 - paused

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

65kg x 5

70kg x 3

75kg x 2

dumbbell press

46kg x 13


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/7/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

belt on

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/7/16

dumbbell row

16kg x 10

37.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

reverse bench

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

lat pull down

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 3

dumbbell preacher curl

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

18kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 2

110kg x 10

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

140kg x 1 - paused

152.5kg x 1 - paused

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

67.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 3

77.5kg x 2

dumbbell press

20kg x 5

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

dips

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

lat raises


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/7/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

200kg x fail doh

Straps on

215kg x 5

215kg x 5

215kg x 5

belt on

215kg x 5

215kg x 5

conventional deadlift

215kg x 1

lat pull down

55kg x 5

55kg x 5

55kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/7/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

115kg x 4

115kg x 4

belt on

115kg x 4

115kg x 4

dumbbell preacher curl

18kg x 9

18kg x 9

20kg x 2

grip stuff

dumbbell row

37.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

reverse bench

55kg x 5

55kg x 5

55kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/7/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3 - paused

120kg x 2 - paused

140kg x 1 - paused

152.5kg x 1 - paused

152.5kg x 2 - paused

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

67.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 3

77.5kg x 2

dips

40kg x 7

40kg x 7

45kg x 3

side lat raises


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 31/7/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

reverse bench

40kg x 10

55kg x 6

55kg x 6

55kg x 6

lat pull down

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

loads of shoulder rehab stuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/8/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

206kg x 5 (pb5)

205kg x 5

205kg x 5

205kg x 5

205kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

training 2/8/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

115kg x 5 - all still too painful on shoulder

to 2 inch board

115kg x 5

115kg x 5 - paused

115kg x 5 - paused

115kg x 10 - paused

Strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

70kg x 5

75kg x 3

80kg x 2

dips

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

45kg x 4


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/8/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

belt on

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

dumbbell preacher curl

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

20kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/8/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 5

220kg x 5

220kg x 5

belt on

220kg x 5

220kg x 5

conventional with mixed grip

220kg x 1

dumbbell row

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

reverse bench

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/8/16

It felt like a bit of a cluster f**k today

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 - 2 inch board

120kg x 2 - 2 inch board

140kg x 1 - 2 inch board

152.5kg x 1 - 2 board

this was all hurting my delt so I brought my grip in which alleviated it slightly.

Medium grip, slingshot on

152.5kg x 2 - paused

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

slingshot off

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 1

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

70kg x 5

75kg x 3

80kg x 2

dips

40kg x 10

45kg x 5

50kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/8/16

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 14 - wanted 20 to be honest

110kg x 13

dumbbell row

40kg x 7

40kg x 7

40kg x 7

reverse bench

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 1

60kg x 1

lat pull down

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 3

notes

delt not nearly as painful with closer grip. I feel weak with it


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/8/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 2 - paused

belt on

210kg x 5 (pb5)

210kg x 5

wraps on

210kg x 5

210kg x 5

210kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/8/16

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5 - paused

120kg x 5

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

72.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 3

82.5kg x 2

decline bench

60kg x 5

100kg x 10

dips

40kg x 10

45kg x 6

50kg x 3

40kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/8/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 2 - doh

straps on, belt on

220kg x 1

227.5kg x 10 (pb10,8,6)

225kg x 5

225kg x 5

225kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/8/16

front squat

bar 2x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

125kg x 3

belt on

125kg x 3

125kg x 3

dumbbell preacher curl

18kg x 10

20kg x 4

20kg x 4

reverse bench

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 2

60kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/8/16 - it was a s**t one

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 2

140kg x 1 - paused. Painful

152.5kg x 1 - paused. Painful on delt

150kg x 1 - paused. Painful

150kg x fail

slingshot on

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

72.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 3

82.5kg x 2

i left it there. I've had my shoulder injury for 5 months now and tonight I have finally decided that I'm not going to regular bench twice a week any more. I changed my squat and deadlift to once a week and now it's time to change the bench. My first bench day will be a normal bench day and my second will either be slingshot bench or just concentrating on overhead. 11 weeks out from comp


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/8/16

loads of prehab stuff

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

lat pull down

55kg x 10

60kg x 4

60kg x 4

60kg x 4

dips

bw x 5

20kg x 5

40kg x 10

50kg x 4

40kg x 10

reverse bench

55kg x 10

60kg x 3

60kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/8/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

205kg x 1 - paused (pb)

215kg x 4

wraps on

215kg x 4

215kg x 4

215kg x 4

These were tough today after 61 hours at work in 5 days


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/8/16

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1 - paused

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5 - paused

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 2

75kg x 5

80kg x 3

85kg x 2

dips

bw x 5

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

55kg x 2

40kg x 10

chest press

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 9


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/8/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

belt on

230kg x 8 (pb8 +6)

230kg x 5

230kg x 5

230kg x 5

230kg x 5

conventional mixed grip

230kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/8/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

belt on

130kg x 3

130kg x 3

dumbbell preacher curl

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

16kg x 10

dumbbell row

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

reverse bench

55kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

lat pull down

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/8/16

strict press

bar 2x10

60kg x 2

60kg x 2

75kg x 5

80kg x 3

85kg x 2

80kg x 5

80kg x 6

chest press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

pec deck

30kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

dips

20kg x 3

40kg x 3

55kg x 3

40kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/8/16

dumbbell row

26kg x 10

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

lat pull down

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/8/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 2

wraps on

220kg x 4

220kg x 6 (pb6)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/8/16

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2 - paused

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 3

77.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 3

87.5kg x 2

dips

40kg x 3

55kg x 5

40kg x 10

notes

still on 1 naproxen and 1 codeine before bench sessions. Cut back to benching once a week and this is the best my shoulder has felt in ages. Almost no pain


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/8/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

135kg x 3

belt on

135kg x 3

135kg x 3

dumbbell preacher curl

20kg x 5

notes

too tired for biceps after night shift


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/8/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

belt on, straps on

235kg x 6 (pb6)

235kg x 5

235kg x 5

235kg x 5

235kg x 8 (pb8)

conventional deadlift

235kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/8/16

strict press

bar 2x10

60kg x 5

belt on

77.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 3

87.5kg x 2

80kg x 7

viking press

5,5,5,3,3

dips

bw x 3

40kg x 3

55kg x 6

65kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/8/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

45kg x 3

lat pull down

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10

3 down x 10

2 down x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/8/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 2

wraps on

225kg x 4

225kg x 4

225kg x 4

225kg x 4


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/8/16

bench press - medium grip

bar x 20

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

135kg x 5

135kg x 5

135kg x 5

135kg x 5

135kg x 5

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 2

80kg x 5

belt on

85kg x 3

90kg x 2

dips

bw x 5

20kg x 3

40kg x 3

55kg x 7

65kg x 3

40kg x 8

pec deck

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

face pulls

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 31/8/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

240kg x 3

240kg x 3

240kg x 3

conventional deadlift

240kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/9/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 2

120kg x 1

140kg x 3 (pb3)

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

bicep machine

big stack, 2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10

5 down x 6

2 down x 15


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/9/16

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 5

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

belt on

85kg x 3

90kg x 3 (pb3)

chest press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

pec deck

45kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

dips

bw x 5

20kg x 3

40kg x 3

55kg x 8

40kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/9/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

45kg x 4

45kg x 4

45kg x 4

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

lat pull down

60kg x 10

60kg x 15

65kg x 5

65kg x 5

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 12

3 down x 12

4 down x 10

5 down x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/9/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

222.5kg x 2 (pb2)

wraps on

230kg x 4

230kg x 4

230kg x 8 (pb6,7,8)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/9/16

bench press - medium grip

bar x 20

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

sleeves on

100kg x 5

120kg x 2 - paused

140kg x 4

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 3 - wider grip - too painful still

140kg x 3

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

80kg x 1

belt on

92.5kg x 1 - wanted 2

87.5kg x 3 - no belt

82.5kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/9/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

straps on

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

245kg x 3

245kg x 3

245kg x 3

260kg x 1

conventional deadlift

245kg x 2 (pb2)

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

50kg x 10

lat pull down

60kg x 10

65kg x 6

65kg x 6

65kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/9/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1 - paused

belt on

145kg x 2

145kg x 2

fat grip dead

60kg x 1

100kg x fail

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10

5 down x 10

6 down x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/9/16

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 1

80kg x 1

belt on

92.5kg x 2

87.5kg x 3 - belt off

82.5kg x 5

dips

bw x 5

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

chest press

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10 - hurt shoulder a bit

pec deck

55kg x 10

75kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/9/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

45kg x 5

45kg x 5

45kg x 5

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 1

65kg x 1

65kg x 1

50kg x 10

lat pull down

60kg x 10

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10

5 down x 7


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/9/16

usual warm ups

bench to

145kg x 2 - too painful on delt. Aim was 3x3

strict

failed 95

go home and sulk about my shoulder


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/9/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 1

151kg x 2 (pb2)

151kg x 2

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

95kg x 1 - grinder but pleased after yesterday

80kg x 5

80kg x 5 - easiest set. Must have warmed up better

notes

going to try and not do any heavy benches for the rest of September and see how my shoulder feels. I'll try Dumbbells for chest and shoulders as well as focusing on strict press


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/9/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

belt on

240kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on

252.5kg x 3 (pb3)

250kg x 3

250kg x 3

lat pull down

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/9/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1

wraps on

235kg x 4

235kg x 4

235kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/9/16

bench press

benched with my physio with him massaging me and diagnosing the problems as we go along.

Bar x 5 wide grip, pain free

bar x 5 medium grip, pain free

40kg x 3 wide grip pain free

40kg x 2 medium grip pain free

60kg x 2 wide grip pain free

60kg x 2 medium grip pain free

80kg x 2 wide grip, slight pain

adjustments made

80kg x 2 wide grip, pain free

100kg x 2 wide grip, pain free

120kg x 1 wide grip, slight pain and shoulder rolling a bit. Left there for today


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/9/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

210kg x 1 - paused (pb paused)

wraps on

240kg x 2

240kg x 3

240kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/9/16

bench press - wide grip

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5 - medium grip

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

close grip

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

80kg x 2

95kg x fail

85kg x 2

dumbbell shoulders

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

30kg x 5

notes

first bench session after physio. 5x5 on 100kg as he said. Head pushing into the bench. No painkillers taken. No pain but not in my groove still although maybe better.

Dumbbell shoulders stretched my shoulders more than normal. No pain.


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/9/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

mixed grip

220kg x 1

belt on

242.5kg x 1 - balance going. Turn feet out appropriately.

Straps on

255kg x 3 (pb3)

255kg x 4 (pb4)

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 2

65kg x 2

65kg x 2

lat pull down

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/9/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

belt on

155kg x 2 (pb2)

bicep machine

big stack 1 down x 10

2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 8

5 down x 8

5 down x 6

2 down x 15


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/9/16

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 1

belt on

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

95kg x 2

85kg x 5 (pb5)

dumbbell shoulders

25kg x 8

30kg x 6

32.5kg x 3

dips

bw x 5

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

60kg x 5 f6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/9/16

working again with the physio today mainly on techniques to stop the shoulder rolling as I press.

Bridge presses

paused benches

reverse grip bench


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/9/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 2

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

210kg x 1

225kg x 1

wraps on

245kg x 3 (pb3)

245kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/9/16

bench press - medium grip

bar 3 x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1 - almost no pain

140kg x 1 - not too bad

145kg x 3 - not too painful, but heavy with this grip

145kg x 2 f3 - 3rd rep let tension go on chest and pain was too much

close grip

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

120kg x 1

not too much pain but weak in this grip

Strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

belt on

90kg x 1

97.5kg x 1

belt off

90kg x 4 (pb4)

dumbbell shoulders

30kg x 8

35kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/9/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

belt on

160kg x 1

167.5kg x 1 (pb)

170kg x 1 (pb)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

belt on

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

bicep machine

2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/9/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

mixed grip

220kg x 1

belt on

245kg x 1

straps on

261kg x 3 (pb3 + pb2)

282.5kg x 1 (pb)

lat pull down

75kg x 10

80kg x 5

80kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/9/16 - osg

close grip

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x fail

140kg x 2 (pb2)

110kg x 3

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

belt on

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

92.5kg x 2 f3

dumbbell shoulders

30kg x 10

36kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/10/16

working with physio again on bench

worked up to 130kg and then various pause reps lighter


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/10/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

belt on

160kg x 1

165kg x 1

bicep machine

2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10

2 down x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/10/16

bench press - close grip

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x fail - at lockout

137.5kg x 3 (pb3)

115kg x 5 (pb5)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

80kg x 1

95kg x 1

105kg x fail

90kg x 3

dips

bw x 5

20kg x 5

40kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/10/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

mixed grip

220kg x 1

247.5kg x 1

straps on

265kg x 2 (pb2)

conventional sldl

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

lat pull down

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/10/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1

240kg x 1 (pb)

wraps on

251kg x 2 (pb2)

250kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/10/16

close grip bench press

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

140kg x 3 (pb3)

140kg x 2

120kg x 5 (pb5)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

80kg x 1

95kg x 1

belt on

102.5kg x 1

92.5kg x 3 (pb3)

dumbbell shoulders

35kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/10/16

close grip bench press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

100kg x 1

125kg x 1

142.5kg x 2 (pb + pb2)

dumbbell row

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 4

65kg x 4

lat pulldown

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

rotator cuff

7.5kg x 8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/11/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

belt on

180kg x 2 - paused

220kg x 1 - paused (pb)

wraps on

255kg x 2 (pb2)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/10/16

close grip bench press

bar x 10

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1 - paused

145kg x 2 (pb + pb2)

125kg x 5 (pb5)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

100kg x 1

105kg x fail


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/10/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1 - paused

belt on

162.5kg x 1

172.5kg x 1 (pb)

bicep machine

3 down x 10

5 down x 10

6 down x 5

2 down x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/10/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 2 - doh

mixed grip

220kg x 1

belt on

250kg x 1

straps on

270kg x 2 (pb2)

Conventional sldl

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

lat pulldown

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

reverse bench

50kg x 10

65kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/10/16

close grip bench press

bar 3 x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1 - paused

140kg x 4 (pb4)

130kg x 5 (pb5)

slingshot on

150kg x 1 (default pb)

160kg x 1 (pb)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

95kg x 1

belt on

105kg x 1 (pb)

dumbbell shoulders

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/10/16

dumbbell row

25kg x 10

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 6

65kg x 6

lat pulldown

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

rotator cuff

8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/10/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

belt on

180kg x 2 - paused

220kg x 1

wraps on

240kg x 1

260kg x 2 (pb2)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/10/16

close grip bench press

bar x 10

bar x 5 - wide

60kg x 10

60kg x 5 - wide

80kg x 3

80kg x 3 - wide

100kg x 2

100kg x 2 - wide

120kg x 1

120kg x 1 - wide

140kg x 1

140kg x 1 - wide

145kg x 3 (pb3)

slingshot on

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

slingshot off

150kg x 1 (pb)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

80kg x 1

belt on

87.5kg x 5 (pb5)

dumbbell shoulders

40kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/10/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

mixed grip

220kg x 1

belt on

240kg x 1

260kg x 1

lat pulldown

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/10/16

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 10

3 down x 10

4 down x 10

5 down x 10

6 down x 3

1 down x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/10/16 - osg

close grip bench press

bar x 10

bar x 10 - wide

60kg x 10

60kg x 5 - wide

60kg x 5

60kg x 5 - wide

80kg x 3

80kg x 3 - wide

100kg x 3

100kg x 2 - wide

120kg x 1

120kg x 1 - wide

140kg x 1

 140kg x 1 - wide

145kg x 1 - wide

150kg x 2 (pb2)

160kg x 1 (pb)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

100kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/10/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 3

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

lat pull down

85kg x 3

85kg x 3

85kg x 3

rotator cuff

8kg x 8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/10/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 5

belt on

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - felt a pop in left side. Very painful

wraps on

220kg x 1 - pain in left side was like I'd been stabbed


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/10/16

am

saw physio at osg for my oblique area. Squatted up to 180 nearly pain free

pm

bench - opener

up to 155kg medium grip comfortably


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

GPC British Championships 2016

100kg juniors

weighed in 98.05kg

squat 1 - 257.5kg ✔

squat 2 - 267.5kg ✔ All time pb

squat 3 - 272.5kg ✖ On depth. I think it was in

bench 1 - 155kg ✔

bench 2 - 165kg ✔

bench 3 - 172.5kg ✔ Paused pb and comp pb

deadlift 1 - 250kg ✔

deadlift 2 - 260kg ✔

deadlift 3 - 270kg ✔ Comp pb and mixed grip pb

total - 710kg pb

2nd place


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/11/16

stretching and exercises to help torn oblique

squat

Bar x 10

bar x 10

bar x 10

bicep machine

small stack 4 down x 10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/11/16

strict press

bar x 10

45kg x 5

50kg x 3

55kg x 2

close grip bench press

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

pec Dec

10,10,10

dumbbell shoulders

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

tricep pushdowns

10,10,10

rotator cuff

5kg x 10

5kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/11/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

bicep machine

big stack 1 down x 6

1 down x 6

1 down x 6

1 down x 6


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

@93hopkinsonr

Jeez are you like a robot.

Scrolling through a few pages of this and all I see are numbers and the occasional words, aint nobody gonna read this except asian maths robots


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

GameofThrones said:


> @93hopkinsonr
> 
> Jeez are you like a robot.
> 
> Scrolling through a few pages of this and all I see are numbers and the occasional words, aint nobody gonna read this except asian maths robots


 I am a robot


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/11/16

close grip bench press

bar 3 x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 3

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

belt on

47.5kg x 5

52.5kg x 3

57.5kg x 2

dumbbell shoulders

17.5kg x 5

17.5kg x 5

17.5kg x 5

dumbbell flies

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

tricep push downs

10,10,10

rotator cuff

7.5kg x 3,3,3

oblique and abs


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/11/16

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

reverse bench

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

lat pulldown

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/11/16

squat

bar 3 x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

leg press

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

abs

10,10,10

oblique stuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/11/16

close grip bench press

bar 3 x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 5

115kg x 5

120kg x 3

125kg x 3

slingshot on

135kg x 1

strict press

bar x 10

50kg x 5

55kg x 3

60kg x 2

dumbbell shoulders

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

dips

bw x 10

bw x 10

rotator cuff

7.5kg x 5,5,5

face pulls

10,10,10

abs

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/11/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 10

65kg x 5

65kg x 5

65kg x 5

65kg x 5

conventional deadlift

100kg x 2

dumbbell row

25kg x 5

25kg x 5

25kg x 5

reverse bench

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

25kg x 20

lat pulldown

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

wide grip pull ups

bw x 3

bw x 3

bw x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/11/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

leg press

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

ab machine

10,10,10,10

bicep machine

big stack 1 down x 10

1 down x 10

1 down x 10

1 down x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/11/16

close grip bench press

bar 3 x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

slingshot on

140kg x 9

belt on

150kg x 5

strict press

bar x 10

50kg x 5

55kg x 3

60kg x 2

dumbbell shoulders

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

dumbbell flies

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

rotator cuff

7.5kg x 6,6,6

face pulls

10,10,10,10

abs

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/11/16

dumbbell row

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

reverse bench

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x 20

lat pulldown

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

wide grip pull ups

bw x 4

bw x 4

bw x 4

squat

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

leg press

130kg x 10

130kg x 10

130kg x 10

abs

50kg x 10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Had a week off in Lanzarote

Training 27/11/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 10

52.5kg x 5

57.5kg x 3

62.5kg x 2

dumbbell row

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

reverse bench

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

lat pulldown

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

wide grip pull ups

bw x 4

bw x 4

bw x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/11/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

leg press

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

wide grip pull ups

bw x 5,5,5

abs

50kg x 10,10

55kg x 10

notes

no pain in oblique


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/11/16

close grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

belt on

120kg x 5

125kg x 3

130kg x 3

slingshot on

150kg x 3

strict press

bar x 10

55kg x 5

60kg x 3

65kg x 2

behind neck strict

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

face pulls

10,10,10

notes

shoulder not particularly painful but I could feel it so I've decided to do behind the neck presses light and see if I can get a good stretch in for my shoulder


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/11/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

85kg x 10

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5 - paused below knee

dumbbell row

27.5kg x 5

27.5kg x 5

27.5kg x 5

lat pulldown

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

reverse bench

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

wide grip pull ups

bw x 5,5,5

abs

55kg x 10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/12/16

close grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

belt on

125kg x 5

130kg x 3

135kg x 3

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

85kg x 5

leg press

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/12/16

dumbbell row

27.5kg x 10,10,10

reverse bench

50kg x 8,8,8

35kg x 20

lat pulldown

55kg x 10,10,10

wide grip pull ups

bw x 5,5,5

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 10,10,10,10

ab machine

55kg x 10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/12/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

leg press

160kg x 10,10,10

ab machine

55kg x 10,10

60kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/12/16

close grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

130kg x 5

135kg x 3

140kg x 2 f3

140kg x 2

strict press

bar x 10

57.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 3

67.5kg x 2

shouker dumbbells

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

chest dumbbell shoulders

30kg x 10

notes

new plan with bench given the pain in shoulder. Bench once a week on Tuesday and just do shoulders on Friday. Only work up to one working set on Tuesdays


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/12/16

sumo deadlift

bar 2x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

105kg x 10

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

dumbbell row

30kg x 5

30kg x 5

30kg x 5

reverse bench

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

lat pull down

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/12/16

front squat

bar 2x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

leg press

170kg x 10

170kg x 10

170kg x 10

bicep machine

big stack 3 down x 8,8,8,8

ab machine

55kg x 10

60kg x 10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/12/16 - osg

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 5

65kg x 3

70kg x 2

log clean and press (1 clean)

Belt on

62kg x 1

62kg x 1

72kg x 1

82kg x 1

87kg x 1

62kg x 3

shoulder dumbbells

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/12/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

leg press

180kg x 10

180kg x 10

180kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/12/16

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

140kg x 1

145kg x 3

120kg x 5

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

shoulder dumbbells

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/12/16

sumo deadlift

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

125kg x 10

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

straps on

125kg x 5 - paused below knee

dumbbell row

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

reverse bench

55kg x 5

55kg x 5

55kg x 5

40kg x 20

lat pulldown

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/12/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

bicep machine

big stack, 3 down x 10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/12/16

strict press

bar 2x10

60kg x 5

65kg x 3

70kg x 2

60kg x 10

behind neck strict

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

shoulder dumbbells

25kg x 5

25kg x 5

25kg x 5

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 5

50kg x 4

tricep push downs

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/12/16

dumbbell row

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

reverse bench

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

45kg x 20

lat pulldown

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/12/16

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/12/16

bench press - medium grip

(moved back in and onto toes)

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 1 - some pain

150kg x 2 f3 very close

150kg x 1 - feet back out flat

125kg x 5

chest dumbbells 45• incline

50kg x 4

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

shoulder dumbbells

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

notes

i seemed to have slightly less pain with feet in and on toes. I'll try this again for a few weeks. The 150 triple was failed on strength and not pain which was nice


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/12/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

145kg x 10 - tough doh

straps on

145kg x 5

145kg x 5

145kg x 5

145kg x 5 - paused below knee

conventional deadlift

145kg x 2

reverse bench

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

dumbbell row

32.5kg x 5

32.5kg x 5

32.5kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/12/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

bicep machine

big stack 4 down x 5,5,5

2 down x 20


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/12/16

strict press

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

62.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 3

72.5kg x 2

btn press

40kg x 8

40kg x 5

40kg x 8

chest dumbbells 45• incline

30kg x 5

50kg x 5

42.5kg x 10

shoulder dumbbells

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

tricep push downs

10,10,10

facepulls

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/12/16 - osg

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/12/16

medium grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1 - pain

140kg x 1 - pain

155kg x fail - pain. Really f**ked off at this point

close grip

100kg x 1

140kg x 1

132.5kg x 3

132.5kg x 3

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

65kg x 5

70kg x 3

75kg x 2

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 5

50kg x 6

dips

bw x 10

bw x 10

bw x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/12/16

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

straps on

165kg x 10

165kg x 5 - no straps, doh

165kg x 5

165kg x 5

belt on

165kg x 5 - paused below knee

close grip bench press

bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

reverse bench

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

lat pulldown

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/12/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 1

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

belt on

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

bicep machine

big stack 4 down x 10

2 down x 12,12,12


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/12/16

chest dumbbells 45• incline

20kg x 10

20kg x 5

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 8

shoulder dumbbells

27.5kg x 5

27.5kg x 5

27.5kg x 5

reverse flies

5kg x 8,8,8

Hammer grip lat pulldown

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 31/12/16

dumbbell row

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

reverse bench

60kg x 5,5.5

45kg x 20

lat pulldown

75kg x 10,10,10

dips

bw x 10

20kg x 10

40kg x 10,10

hammer grip lat pulldown

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/1/17

squat

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 1 - paused

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

belt on

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

180kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/1/17

bench press - medium grip

bar x 15

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

slingshot on

160kg x 1

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 5

50kg x 9

30kg x 15

dumbbell shoulders

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

dips

bw x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/1/17

sumo deadlift

bar 2x10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on, belt on

185kg x 10

185kg x 5

185kg x 5

185kg x 5

185kg x 5 - paused below knee

dumbbell row

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

reverse bench

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

lat pulldown

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/1/16

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

belt on

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

cable curls

10,10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/1/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 5

60kg x 3

67.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 3

77.5kg x 2

chest dumbbells

30kg x 5

40kg x 3

50kg x 3

60kg x fail

50kg x 10

shoulder dumbbells

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

btn press

40kg x 8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/1/17

dumbbell row

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

reverse bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

lat pulldown

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

dips

bw x 6

20kg x 6

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/1/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

187.5kg x 5

belt on

187.5kg x 5

187.5kg x 5

187.5kg x 5

187.5kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/1/17

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

112.5kg x 3

122.5kg x 2

132.5kg x 1

140kg x 1

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 3

50kg x 3

60kg x fail - close

50kg x 10

strict press

Bar x 10

60kg x 3

70kg x 5

75kg x 3

80kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/1/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

115kg x 4

115kg x 4

115kg x 4

115kg x 4


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/1/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

Straps on

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

belt on

202.5kg x 10

202.5kg x 5

202.5kg x 5

202.5kg x 5

202.5kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/1/17

log press - 1 clean

40kg x 5

70kg x 2

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x fail

100kg x 1 (pb)

80kg x 3 (pb3)

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 5

50kg x 3

60kg x 2

dumbbell row

36kg x 8

36kg x 8

36kg x 8

lat pulldown

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/1/16

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

195kg x 5

belt on

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 5

195kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/1/17

bench press - medium grip

bar x 10

bar x 8

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

115kg x 3

125kg x 2

135kg x 1

150kg x 1

slingshot on

165kg x 1

chest dumbbells 45• incline

40kg x 3

50kg x 2

60kg x fail

50kg x 9


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/1/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

straps on

180kg x 1

belt on

210kg x 10

210kg x 5

210kg x 5

belt off

210kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/1/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

bicep cable rope

10,10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/1/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 8

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

72.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 3

82.5kg x 2

shoulder dumbbells

30kg x 5

30kg x 5

30kg x 5

wide grip pulldowns

10,10,10,10

reverse bench

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

65kg x 3

50kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/1/17

Squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

202.5kg x 5 (pb5 beltless)

belt on

202.5kg x 5

202.5kg x 5

202.5kg x 5

202.5kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/1/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 4

100kg x 3

117.5kg x 3

127.5kg x 2

137.5kg x 1

150kg x 1

change to medium grip

150kg x 1

slingshot on

170kg x 1

chest dumbbells 45• incline

30kg x 3

40kg x 3

50kg x 2

60kg x fail - weighed these as I thought they were too heavy. Turned out they were 62kg.

52.5kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/1/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

belt on

125kg x 5 (pb5)

125kg x 3

125kg x 3

bicep machine

big stack 3 down x 8,8,8

big stack 4 down x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/1/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

210kg x almost. Doh, soft lockout because grip going

belt on, straps on

217.5kg x 10

217.5kg x 5

217.5kg x 5

217.5kg x 5

217.5kg x 5

reverse bench

65kg x 4

65kg x 4

65kg x 4

dumbbell row

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/1/17

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 1 - painful

140kg x 1 - no point carrying on

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

75kg x 5

80kg x 3

85kg x 2

incline bench

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 2 - didn't like on shoulder

rotator cuff

face pulls


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Shoulder was bad today, although it was the second time I'd benched this week


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/1/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

200kg x 1

212.5kg x 5 (pb5)

210kg x 5

notes

called it at that as I trained on my own in the day and couldn't use wraps


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/2/17

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 2

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

slingshot on

170kg x 2

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

77.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 3

87.5kg x 2

dips

bw 3x10

notes

600mg ibuprofen and shoulder raises throughout


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/2/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

belt on

230kg x 5 - wanted 10 but knew it wasn't there

225kg x 5

225kg x 5

225kg x 5

225kg x 5

dumbbell row

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

lat pulldown

85kg x 3

85kg x 3

85kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/2/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

130kg x 3

130kg x 3

130kg x 3

bicep machine

big stack 3 down x 8

4 down x 8

5 down x 6

4 down x 8

3 down x 8

tricep rope pushdowns

5 down x 10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/2/17

lat raises into front raises

2.5kg x 16

5kg x 16,16,16

dumbbell row

37.5kg x 8,8,8

reverse bench

65kg x 5,5,5

lat pulldown

85kg x 4,4,4

70kg x 20

rotator cuff

5kg x 10,10

7.5kg x 10

face pulls

10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/2/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

200kg x 1

215kg x 1 (beltless pb)

belt on

217.5kg x 3

217.5kg x 3

wraps on

217.5kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/2/17

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

122.5kg x 3

132.5kg x 2

142.5kg x 1

150kg x 1

Close grip

110kg x 3

110kg x 3

110kg x 3

rotator cuff

7.5kg x 10,10,10

face pulls

10,10,10,10

notes

had 600mg ibuprofen again. Pain not too bad but worse than last week. This was after a day at work and I felt weak


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/2/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

70kg x 1

80kg x 5

85kg x 3

90kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/2/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

belt on

232.5kg x 6

232.5kg x 5

232.5kg x 5

232.5kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 11/2/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

135kg x 3

135kg x 3

135kg x 3

bicep machine

big stack 2 down x 6

3 down x 6

4 down x 6

5 down x 6,6

tricep rope pushdowns

10,10,10,5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/2/17

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

37.5kg x 10,10,10

reverse bench

65kg x 6,6,6

lat pulldown

85kg x 5,5,5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/2/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1

225kg x 3 (pb3)

wraps on

225kg x 3

225kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/2/17

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

125kg x 3

135kg x 2

145kg x 1

160kg x 1

slingshot on

170kg x 1

close grip

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

btn press

bar 3x20

dips

20kg x 5,5,5

pec deck

20,20,20


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/2/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 8

bar x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

75kg x 1

85kg x 1

92.5kg x 1 f2

belt on

92.5kg x 2

87.5kg x 3

82.5kg x 5

tricep pushdown rope

10,10,10,10

tricep pushdown bar

10,10,10,10,10

notes

body tempering on the shoulder before and after with a kettle bell helped


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/2/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

belt on

240kg x 6 (pb6)

240kg x 4

240kg x 4

240kg x 4


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/2/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3 - paused

belt on

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/2/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

232.5kg x 3

232.5kg x 3

232.5kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/2/17

bench press - medium grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

127.5kg x 3

137.5kg x 2

147.5kg x 1

160kg x 1

slingshot on

170kg x 1

175kg x 1

close grip

130kg x 1

100kg x 8

tricep pushdown rope

10,10,10

tricep pushdown bar

10,10,10,10

face pulls

10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/2/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 2

75kg x 1

85kg x 1

belt on

95kg x 1 f2

notes

bad day today. Called it at that and left it to try again on Friday


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/2/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on

240kg x 1

belt on

246kg x 5 (pb5)

245kg x 3

245kg x 3

conventional deadlift

180kg x 1

lat pulldown

85kg x 6

85kg x 6

85kg x 6


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/2/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 2

75kg x 1

85kg x 1

95kg x fail

90kg x 2

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

125kg x 1

belt on

145kg x 3 (pb3)

145kg x 3

145kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/2/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

240kg x 3

240kg x 3

240kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/2/17

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

reverse bench

65kg x 7

65kg x 7

65kg x 7

lat pulldown

85kg x 7

85kg x 7

85kg x 7


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/2/17

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

130kg x 3

140kg x 2

150kg x 1

160kg x fail

close grip

140kg x 1

notes

shoulder was not great after work today


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/3/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

240kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

250kg x 3

250kg x 3

250kg x 3

lat pulldown

50kg x 12

50kg x 12


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/3/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 1

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

bench press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 3

100kg x 2

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

left it there with the shoulder

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

97.5kg x fail

80kg x 5

notes

thinking about not following an overhead routine and just taking each session as it comes from here


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/3/17

dumbbell row

20kg x 8

40kg x 8,8,8

reverse bench

65kg x 8,8,8

lat pulldown

85kg x 8,8,8

dips

bw x 6

20kg x 6,6,6

rotator cuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/3/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

wraps on, belt on (new Harris 2.5n wraps)

220kg x 1

245kg x 2

245kg x 4 (pb4)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/3/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg 2x5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

132.5kg x 3

142.5kg x 2

152.5kg x 1 f2 - failed on strength, not pain

4 inch board

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 2

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 2

80kg x 1

100kg x fail

90kg x 2 f3

dips

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

notes

iced shoulders a lot, had tramadol and cricket balled shoulder in between sets. Shoulder allowed me to bench but lockout power was not there


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/3/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 2x5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

mixed grip

220kg x 1

straps on, belt on

260kg x 1

285kg x fail

255kg x 1

255kg x 3

255kg x 3

255kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/3/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

100kg x 1 - paused

140kg x 1 - paused

belt on

155kg x 3 (pb3)

155kg x 2

bicep machine

10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/3/17

log

worked up to 90kg

back was hurting

close grip bench

140kg x 1 - easy

150kg x fail


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/3/17

dumbbell row

20kg x 10

40kg x 10,10,10

reverse bench

65kg x 10,7,7

lat pulldown

85kg x 10,10

close grip bench press

bar x 10,10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/3/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

220kg x 1

wraps on

250kg x 3 (pb3)

250kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/3/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

135kg x 3

medium grip

145kg x 2

155kg x 1

to 4 inch board

160kg x 1 +1 with spot

150kg x 3

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x fail

flies

8,8,8

dips

bw x 5

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

50kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/3/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

160kg x 2 (pb2)

160kg x 2

face pulls

rotator cuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/3/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

240kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

260kg x 3

260kg x 3

lat pulldown

90kg x 3

90kg x 3

60kg x 12


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/3/17

close grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg 2x5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 3

dips

bw x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

face pulls

rotator cuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 20/3/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

bar x 3

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1 - paused

belt on

165kg x 2 (pb2)

175kg x 1 (pb)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/3/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

137.5kg x 3

147.5kg x 2

157.5kg x 2

to 4 inch board

160kg x 2

150kg x 4

dips

bw x 6

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

face pulls

10,10,10

rotator cuff

7.5kg x 8

10kg x 5,5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/3/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

250kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

265kg x 3 (pb3)

265kg x 2

lat pulldown

90kg x 4

90kg x 4


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/3/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

242.5kg x 1 (pb)

wraps on

255kg x 2 - Harris wraps

255kg x 2 - strength shop wraps


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/3/17

close grip bench

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

140kg x 3

notes

200mg ibuprofen and lots of icing. Bench better with codeine


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/3/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

240kg x 1

261kg x 2 (pb2)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/3/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 3

150kg x 2

160kg x 2

dips

bw x 6

60kg x 5

60kg x 3,3

flies

15kg x 8,8,8

tricep rope pushdown

10,10,10,10

chest press

10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/3/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

252.5kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

271kg x 2 (pb2)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 30/3/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1 (pb)

bicep machine

10,10,10,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 31/3/17

bench press - close grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

145kg x 2

dips

bw x 5

40kg x 3

70kg x 3

40kg x 5

flies

8,8,8

chest press

10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/4/17

squat

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

245kg x 1

265kg x 2 (pb2)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/4/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

122.5kg x 1

142.5kg x 3

152.5kg x 2

162.5kg x 2

dips

bw x 5

40kg x 5

60kg x 3

80kg x 5

chest press

10,10,10

flies

8,8,8

rotator cuff

8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/4/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1 - paused

belt on

160kg x 1

175kg x 1

185kg x 1 (pb)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/4/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

255kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

275kg x 3 (pb2 & pb3)

lat pulldown

60kg x 10

90kg 3x5

50kg x 12


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/4/17

bench press - close grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

155kg x 1

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x fail


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 10/4/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

152.5kg x 1

165kg x 2 (pb2)

strict press

bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

90kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/4/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

250kg x 1 (pb)

wraps on

270kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/4/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

167.5kg x 2 (pb2)

180kg x 1 (pb)

chest press

10,10,10,10,10

flies

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/4/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

belt on

180kg x 1

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

belt on

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

mixed grip

200kg x 1


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Drove up to Glasgow to compete in this at Andy cairney's gym - outcast barbell sanctuary. It's a good little gym.

Weighed in at 98.85kg to compete in the 100kg juniors

Squat

Warmed up to 240kg in wraps

1 - 260kg - good lift 
2 - 270kg - good lift. Comp pb 
3 - 275kg - good lift. Comp pb, all time pb

Bench

Warmed up to 155kg

1 - 162.5kg - good lift 
2 - 170kg - good lift 
3 - 175kg - miss. Literally so close. I think 174 would have been there

Deadlift

Warmed up to 250kg

1 - 262.5kg - good lift 
2 - 272.5kg - good lift. Comp pb 
3 - 280kg - good lift. Comp pb

Total - 725kg

Quote Edit


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 24/4/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/4/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

125kg x 2

130kg x 2

dips

bw x 10

bw x 10

bw x 10

flies

10,10,10

face pulls

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/4/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 1 - paused

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

belt on

110kg x 5

110kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 27/4/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

straps on

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

250kg x 1

270kg x 1

290kg x 1 (pb)

220kg x 5

lat pulldown

40kg x 10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 29/4/17

bench press

bar x 10

bar x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

close grip

70kg x 2

120kg x 1

150kg x 1

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

70kg x 10

70kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 2

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

belt on

195kg x 10 (pb10)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/5/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

quad extensions

10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/5/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

130kg x 3

135kg x 2

140kg x 2

strict press

bar x 10

60kg 3x5

dips

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

flies

10,10,10

face pulls

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/5/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

230kg x 5

belt on

230kg x 5

230kg x 5

reverse bench

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

lat pulldown

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

65kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/5/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 5

belt on

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/5/17

close grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 2

100kg x 8

chest press

55kg x 10,10,10,10

tricep pushdowns

10,10,10,10

rotator cuff


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/5/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

210kg x 5

210kg x 5

210kg x 5

quad extension

10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 9/5/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

140kg x 3

145kg x 2

150kg x 2

chest press

55kg x 10,12,15


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/5/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

240kg x 5

240kg x 5

240kg x 5

lat pulldown

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/5/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 3

130kg x 4 (pb4)

130kg x 4

130kg x 4

130kg x 4

bicep machine

10,10,10,10

face pulls

10,10,10,10

rotator cuff

5,5,5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/5/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

220kg x 1 (pb beltless)

belt on

220kg x 5 (pb5)

wraps on

220kg x 5

220kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 16/5/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

140kg x 1

145kg x 3

150kg x 2

155kg x 2

slingshot on

165kg x 2

dips

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

chest press

10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 17/5/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

straps on

220kg x 1

belt on

250kg x 6 (pb6 + pb5)

250kg x 3

250kg x 3

lat pulldown

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

reverse bench

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 18/5/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

belt on

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 19/5/17

close grip bench

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

140kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/5/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

232.5kg x 5 (pb5)

230kg x 5

230kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 23/5/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

140kg x 1

150kg x 3

160kg x 2

110kg x 13 f14

chest press

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

tricep pushdowns

10,10,10,10,10

rotator cuff

2.5kg x 10,10

5kg x 6,6

tricep kickbacks

5kg x 10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 25/5/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

260kg x 4 (pb4)

260kg x 3

lat pulldown

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Missed one from the day before

150kg front squat 3x3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 26/5/17

close grip bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 2

wide grip

110kg x 8 stopped as it was hurting shoulder

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 28/5/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

240kg x 5 (pb5)

240kg x 3

240kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 1/6/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

152.5kg x 1

165kg x fail

165kg x 1 f2

110kg x 15

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

notes

after 4 night shifts I just felt weak. I was pleased to get the 165


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/6/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

250kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on, belt on

270kg x 2

270kg x 2


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 4/6/17

squat

bar x 10

bar 2x5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

wraps on

250kg x 4 (pb4)

250kg x 2

wraps off

252.5kg x 1 (pb)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/6/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x fail

170kg x fail

150kg x 2

150kg x 3

strict press

bar x 8

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x fail


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/6/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

240kg x 1 - mixed grip

260kg x 1 - mixed grip (beltless pb)

belt on, straps on

280kg x 2 (pb2)

300kg x fail - at knees. Close

lat pulldown

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

side handle, close grip pulldown

8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/6/17

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

belt on

160kg x 1

170kg x 2 (pb2)


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 8/6/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

152.5kg x 1 - weight felt easy and wanted 3 but was too painful on shoulder

flies

12.5kg x 8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 12/6/17

squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 - paused

belt on

220kg x 1 - paused

240kg x 1

wraps on

260kg x 3 (pb3)

260kg x 3


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 13/6/17

bench press - wide grip

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 2

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg - pec strain. Controlled nicely all the way to chest, felt a pop as I began to press

notes

could feel a slight pull on pec beforehand. Right shoulder is the best it's been in ages due to mega cissus and joint health


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/6/17 - session 1

benched the bar for numerous sets of 10

flies on 2.5kg for 8s. It felt like it was pulling but no real pain

13 days out from Europeans


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 14/6/17 - session 2

front squat

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

belt on

140kg x 1 - paused

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

190kg x 1 (pb)

bench press

up to 30kg


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 15/6/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1 - mixed grip

straps on

250kg x 1

belt on

280kg x 1

300kg x 1 (pb)

lat pulldown

10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 21/6/17

squat

up to 100kg

bench up to 70kg


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 22/6/17

deadlift up to 100kg

bench up to 90kg


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

So this comp was booked and paid for about 2 months ago and I was really looking forward to it. I felt really well prepared.

In my build up I walked out and squatted 270kg for a triple, pulled 300kg in the gym and was benching 160kg for reps every session. I was so confident of smoking my total of 725kg.

2 weeks to the day before my comp, I was doing my last heavy bench session and boom, did my pec. I did 160 as my last warm up no problems and wanted to finish on a 170 double. I felt in control on the way down but as soon as I went to press I felt a small tear of the tendon. It felt like bubble wrap under my skin being popped.

At this point I thought there was no way I could compete but I thought I'd go anyway to support my training partner.

Anyway after 2 weeks of tirelessly working on my pec everyday I thought, f**k it.

So I weighed in at 98.4kg to compete in the 100kg juniors.

Squat

I warmed up to 250 in wraps and it felt easy. Not the best I've done but certainly not a confidence knock. I opened on 265kg and felt confident of going for a pb on my second, so I took 277.5kg. I squatted the weight easily enough but was red lighted for depth, even though it almost looked identical to my opener. So for my third I took the same weight again and sunk it as low as my hips and hamstrings would let me and got it passed for a new pb. It was a bittersweet feeling though as I almost knew I had a pb there and would have liked it to have been bigger than 2.5kg. It looked easy enough and there was definitely more kilos there.

Onto bench. I had initially planned to open on 165 but lowered it to 140 because of the injury but whilst I was warming up I could feeling it really pulling quite painfully through all the painkillers on 120. So I lowered it again to 130 and then that was me out for bench . A shame because the strength was there.

Finally deads. I set my opener for 272.5 and warmed up to 260. There was no doubt in my mind whatsoever. Pulled 272.5 no problem. I set my second to 282.5 for a comp pb and that was just as easy. So I set my third to 290, which was my pb up to about 10 days before. I pulled 290 and do feel it was the right call as I don't think 300 was there that day.

So all in all, a squat pb, and a comp deadlift pb. I didn't get the total I wanted as I was injured but I would have needed to bench no way near my max to hit a pb total which is a good place to be. If I can stay healthy for the next one I'll for sure be around a 760kg total.

Total 697.5kg with token bench which is my third biggest total lol


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 2/7/17

lat pulldown - wide grip

50kg x 10,10,10,10,10

lat pulldown - close grip

50kg x 10,10,10,10,10

bicep curls

5kg x 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 3/7/17

leg press

10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 5/7/17 - session 1

bench press

bar 3x10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

dips

bw x 10,10,10

tricep push downs

10,10,10,10

lat pull downs

10,10,10,10

sessions 2

leg press

150kg x 10,10,10,10,10


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 6/7/17

sumo deadlift

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

lat pull down

55kg x 8,8,8,8


----------



## 93hopkinsonr (Dec 12, 2012)

Training 7/7/17

strict press

bar x 10

bar x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 1

80kg x 1

90kg x 2

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

shoulder dumbbell press

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

tricep push downs

10,10,10,10

bicep cable curls

10,10,10,10


----------

